# My new 6.6 Gallon



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

So i was at petco and they had one of those 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquariums. I read a bunch of reviews and it basically said that its a decent product, minus the poor, unreliable filter. The box was open and the filter was broken so i got just the parts i wanted, tank, light and hood discounted to 20$ plus tax. Im going to get an aquaclear or a marineland. This tank is going to be pretty cut and dry. I plan to turn it into a shrimp farm for Red Cherry Shrimp. About 2 months ago i set up a 5 gallon hex for my girlfriends guppies and cherry shrimp. Since then her shrimp have reproduced like crazy. For the stock im thinking 3-4 neon tetras, full carpet of java moss and 6-8 red cherries.


----------



## michaelgerhart (Aug 29, 2010)

I would like to raise shrimp feeders but did not really know how to go about it. I have a 125 fresh water tank that is just being started with various small angels as the show fish. I have ordered 24 red platies to put in it with the hope that they would make enough babies to help feed the angels. I would love to try raising shrimp with the goal of having a small count available to use as feeders. Do you just dump them in a tank and feed them and let nature work, or is there some other know how needed?
thanks, 
mike


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, livebearers to feed your other fish. Good luck!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok the farm is almost up and running. The light that came with the tank sucks, im going to buy a better one, and take the top off so its got that rimless look. Ill make something to hold a 25 inch t5 or something to that effect. This is the start, the goal is to get that java moss to run wild.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

For the moss to spread quickly in all aquarium, you should plant it with spaces between them, not all in one place.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah thatss a matt, i dont wanna break it up untill i get the water and everything perfect. New updated my girl just had fry with her orange sunburst guppies, sooo im going to have to take them becuase there is no place for them to go and she doesnt wanna give her "first babies" to a pet store. She has 6 fry right now and its looking like most of them will survive. So its gonna be a guppy tank/shrimp farm. Im not 100% sure thats true java moss either, it looks like it and was labled java moss at the LFS but im aware that there are a few different mosses sold on the market as java


----------

